# XDM 22LR Conversion??



## sbwhite60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone make a 22LR conversion for the XDM?? I have an XDM9 & my son was thinking of taking up Steel Challenge in the Rimfire division. I think a conversion would be just the thing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not yet. There's been rumors about an Advantage Arms model for a few years, but I don't think anything has come of it yet.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

that would be pretty cool i always wondered if i would buy one. seems like for another 100 bucks tyou can have a whole nuther gun


----------

